

Rumor: Digg to be acquired by The Washington Post - hornokplease
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/01/rumor-digg-to-be-acquired-by-the-washington-post/

======
benologist
Makes more sense for AOL to buy digg and use it to push traffic and especially
SEO juice onto their rags - digg's still a PR8 and still generates backlinks
and traffic which is crucial for the article recycling industry.

------
artichokeheart
Commander Taco's revenge?

